
GitHub's Easter Egg to activate your profile's README - artembugara
https://twitter.com/chandrikadeb7/status/1278948765269803009
======
cwilkinson
Lots of people saying it doesn't work, but worked for me.
[https://github.com/c-wilkinson](https://github.com/c-wilkinson)

Maybe a staged rollout? I did notice that if I look at my profile when I'm not
logged in, it doesn't display.

~~~
detaro
Yep, your profile doesn't show any of this for me, even when logged in.

~~~
cwilkinson
When I'm logged in, it looks like this:
[https://twitter.com/SQLCadavre/status/1279039797395435527?s=...](https://twitter.com/SQLCadavre/status/1279039797395435527?s=20)

